# Pull out drawer in pass-through storage



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

I have this pass-through draw and I'm still trying to decide if I really like it. I would like to use this storage area for folding chairs and a BBQ grill w/stand but neither will fit in the area with the draw in place. I'm seriously considering taking the draw out and cutting it in half so I will still have the convenience of part of the draw but still have room for bigger things that won't fit in it.

I was just wondering if anyone else has made this mod or done something like it or if they just took it out (or opted not to purchase it).


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah I know what you mean, I have mixed feelings about it right now. Its nice, but sure does hog up a lot of space too. I'll be watching to see what you do with yours, or what somebody else has done too. I liked the ones in the Zeppelins since they hung from above and if removed the only thing left were two small L channel brackets. I put our chairs inside, and since they are the last in and first out its okay, the BBQ we use fits in the tray, but its tight.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

We have the pass through drawer on the 23RS and it is handy! But, I only use one side of it. Thats where we store all of the towing junk and tools. The other side is unused.

I had never thought about removing it and cutting it but there may be some merit to do doing that. It would be nice to have that other side for storage of other non-towing items.

Why don't you cut yours up and let us know how it works!!









I wonder what kind of problems you might have with the drawer falling out once you pull it out if you cut it in half??? Hmmm Perhaps I'll petition the government for a grant to study that... Think a million would cover my effort?









Steve


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

I'd go for two to cover your overhead and other unexpected expenses.


----------



## mitch4166 (Mar 5, 2004)

I could not live without it. Mine is full 2 hoses, 2 extension cords, lynx levelers a couple of misc. boards, fishing poles, tackle box, 2 Bal chocks, hose adapters, water filter, electrical adapters, and other misc. stuff.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Same here....when I am showing off the camper in the cul-de-sac the neighbors like two things most about the Outback...the outside cooktop and the pass through storage drawer. Oh, and the cool bunk room, and the rear queen slide, and the nice bathroom, and the white cabinets, and the exterior look...

Randy


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Castle Rock, sitting here waiting for our 26rs to come in is tough and now i am drooling.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

ditto


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Randy that's cruel, but fun!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

D&D Outback,

We picked up our 28BHS yesterday and it has the plastic storage tub up front. Seemed to me it took up a lot of room for the storage it provides so I yanked it out and bought a couple of "under the bed" storage units at Walmart. They have wheels on them so removal is simple. I'll bet I've added at least 50% more "stuff" to that front compartment with the tub removed. Guess it all depends on how much you want the ease of the original design versus maxing out the storage. Regardless, good luck and have fun!

Greg


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info Greg. That's what I have been thinking too. I think I'm gonna yank the whole thing out when I have more time and the weather is better. I'm in the process of installing vent covers and the Turbo/Maxx fan. The vent covers were easy and I'll finish installing the fan tomorrow. Then I won't stress so much trying to remember if we shut the vents when it's raining outside.









I'll post when I finish with the pass-through project.

Dana


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Well Dana, I guess Outback owners must think alike because in addition to pulling the storage tub out I ordered the vent covers last night. I'm with you in not wanting to worry about rain coming in. One would think that would be a standard item from the factory since so many seem to add it later.

By the way, where's the Turbo/Maxx fan going? Please let us know how it comes out. I'm considering putting one in the bathroom since there's no A/C in there.

Good Luck,

Greg


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, I just finished installing the Turbo/Maxx fan over our kitchen vent. It went pretty smoothly. I did make one modification to the installation manual in that I put the controller on the 'rear drivers' side of the vent as opposed to the 'front passenger' side. Other than that everything went very well. So now all our vents are 'rain proof' and my wife can quickly dispose of odors and steam from the kitchen area when she's cooking.

Greg - You've given me even more incentive to remove the pass-thru tub. I'll have to do that probably in about 2 weeks. Next weekend we're headed for the RV Resort at Cannon Beach. Can't wait to try out our new vent covers and fan there.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

My concern with putting the TurboMaxx in the bathroom is the air flow is limited to either leaving the door open or adding more space at the top of the door. There doesn't seem to be enough space under the door for venting purposes, plus it would seem it would then stir up any dust on the floor.

What are those with the fans in the bathroom experiencing?


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Can I revive this thread?

Has anyone cut the drawer in half? How do you like it?









For those who have removed it, How do you like it?









I was thinking there'd be a lot more storage room with it gone.


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

My vote is to keep the drawer. I have plastic tubs in it for smaller items, such as water hoses and accessories. My portable BBQ, when folded fits very nicely within the drawer. We keep our lawn chairs in the TV. That way they are available if we are out for the day and stop for a picnic, etc.

I don't think you would have full access to a half drawer. The drawer relies on the other half to support it when you pull it out one side or the other. This is why you don't see this model of drawer in a half size!


----------

